# lawn tractor quest



## lawnboy (Jun 18, 2005)

i got a 17.5 brigs stratonn lawn tractor can i just put the oil in the gas tank instead of in the oil tank


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

where did you get that kind of money .. if you do just put the oil in the gas tank instead of in the oil tank ( the engine its self ) it would probally last about as long as a 2 stroke with raw fuel ,(about 60 seconds ,, @ full throttle so i would say yes you would be on a lawn tractor Quest


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 18, 2005)

so i can or cannot


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you could, matter of fact, why not try it..... it'll last, it'll throw a rod before you can get on it and put it into gear. a 2 cycle is what it is, the only and best way is to oil it through the gas. gas goes into the crank with the fuel/oil mix.... fuel burns off and most of the oil remains, and oils everything, mixing oil through the gas on a four cycle.... no way for the gas to enter the crankcase, metal to metal contact is severe, rod heats up, and you throw a rod/s. so no you can't, but you can try..... oh and a 2 stroke on raw fuel, means it will last maybe 60 seconds, means no oil mix, it'll eat itself up. maybe throw a rod and seize and it'll be trash.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

you would be on a lawn tractor Quest looking for another one if you tried it like bugman said no you cant do that no no no no


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

put oil in the crankcase and gas in the gas tank
any other way and you will ruin it


----------

